# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger??

## nikita16

Ik heb vorige zaterdag met een jongen gevreeen en voel me nu al een week raar..
Ik ben niet snel ziek en he ook niet snel ergens last van maar nu lijkt het allemaal tegelijk te komen.
Het begon met misselijkheid en 's ochtends het gevoel hebben dat ik moest overgeven.
daarna kreeg ik krampen bij mijn baarmoeder en veel hoofdpijn..
mijn afscheiding is geel en ik heb een opgeblazen gevoel met daarbij een onstopbare honger die maar door gaat en doorgaat..
ik denk zelf dat ik zwanger ben..
wie kan me vertellen wat dit is..???

----------


## Déylanna

Het zou kunnen dat je in 'verwachting' bent. Althans, dat het bezig is met het innestelen.
Het is nu zes dagen geleden dat je hebt gevreeen, en een innesteling duurt gemiddeld een dag of vijf. Het zou in ieder geval een aantal van je klachten kunnen verklaren.
Maar je schrijft dat je een gele afscheiding hebt. Voor zover ik weet kun je bij de innestelingsperiode of de zwangerschap alleen last krijgen van een witte/doorzichtige of een roze/bruine afscheiding. Gele afscheiding wat bij een zwangerschap hoort heb ik nooit gehoord.
Met die gele afscheiding zou ik toch even voorzichtig zijn. Heb je onveilig gevreeen????

liefs
Déylanna

----------

